# Current timelines for 457 visa - May 2015



## dpkachef (Apr 29, 2015)

Dear All,

Has anybody got their 457s approved in the month of May 2015. 

Please share your timelines.

I m still waiting for mine after 23 business days.


----------



## gabs (May 22, 2015)

Hi dpkachef, same situation here...nomination approved in March visa filled 13th April still no news...6th week now...off-shore low risk...what about you? Do you think there is a common delay?


----------



## dpkachef (Apr 29, 2015)

Still waiting for the grant.. No idea about any common delay, but it seems the processing times have increased particularly in this year. Plus if we go by this sentence in the health details prompt "processing......will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for.....", the longer processing times are somewhat expected.


----------



## gabs (May 22, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

guys i have a quick question here
does the grant for 457 gets affected by one's ongoing application for 189??
I lodged the 189 visa application two months back and understand there is a delay in the grant, so in the interim can I apply for 457 ??
thanks in advance


----------



## dpkachef (Apr 29, 2015)

In the ninth week and still waiting..nothing except an email reply to status query which said that the 457 visa application is under "further processing" . not very sure what it meant actually with respect to time remaining before that application is finalised. Any clues are welcome


----------



## gabs (May 22, 2015)

8 th week here. No clues.


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

I am from Bangalore, INDIA.

My family 457 VISA was applied on May 6.
Medicals done on May 9.
Department asked insurance details May 24.
Insurance certificate submitted June 1.
VISA grant decision awaited...........

My immigration agent in Melbourne tells our company that typicall processing time is 4 to 6 weeks.

They however do not disclose VISA tracking status.


----------



## rafrox (Jun 3, 2015)

dpkachef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Has anybody got their 457s approved in the month of May 2015.
> 
> ...


Any news regarding your VISA? What was the total processing time?

thanks


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Got my 457 VISA approved today.

Here are the timelines.....

6th May - Nomination Filed
6th May - eVISA applicatio submitted by agent
9th May - Medical tests completed for the me and dependents
23rd May - Department requested for Insurance documents
1st June - Company provided the documents
11th June - VISA Approved.

I am heading to Melbourne next week with my family.


----------



## Sheila426 (Jun 26, 2015)

asheeshjoshi said:


> Got my 457 VISA approved today.
> 
> Here are the timelines.....
> 
> ...



Application : 10 May,- Medicals 13 MAy- Additional documentation 5 June. No response after that. 8th week now


----------



## Run (Jul 13, 2015)

*457 Visa Delay*



Sheila426 said:


> Application : 10 May,- Medicals 13 MAy- Additional documentation 5 June. No response after that. 8th week now


Any good news? Did you receive your Visa?


----------



## ket's (Sep 4, 2015)

gabs said:


> Hi dpkachef, same situation here...nomination approved in March visa filled 13th April still no news...6th week now...off-shore low risk...what about you? Do you think there is a common delay?


457 visa how long does it take for nomination process i have already gone 4 months but nothing answer from the agent he told me that pls wait have some it will take time i have got sponsorship approved on 18 April 2015 from till date no news.


----------



## ket's (Sep 4, 2015)

How long time does take you to get nomination approval of your application ?/


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*hiiiiiii*



ket's said:


> 457 visa how long does it take for nomination process i have already gone 4 months but nothing answer from the agent he told me that pls wait have some it will take time i have got sponsorship approved on 18 April 2015 from till date no news.


Hello Dear friend
I am also thinking to apply for 457 with my family. As I have no luck in 189.
Kindly help in telling the procedure and cost and recommend any agent(Please send private message).
I will be highly thankful to you.

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

batra786 said:


> Hello Dear friend
> I am also thinking to apply for 457 with my family. As I have no luck in 189.
> Kindly help in telling the procedure and cost and recommend any agent(Please send private message).
> I will be highly thankful to you.
> ...


The DIBP website gives a fairly decent summary of the requirements. You need to wait until your employer lodges their nomination before you apply though.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Hello Guys
Do anyone know any agent who can arrange job on 457 and process my case?
Thanks


----------



## ali.vmware (Feb 18, 2013)

HI All,

Need help regarding 457 nomination rejection,

my nomination for 457 visa was filed by my employer and recently got rejected due to lack of supporting documents by my employer. I have not applied for the visa from my side so far. now since the nomination is rejected I cannot apply for the 457 visa. Now, I am planning to apply for my student visa to do masters in IT. Would the 457 nomination rejection which was due to my employers fault have any impact my student visa?

I have landed into all this mess after I accepted the advice by my agent in India who insisted me to apply for this 457 visa.


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi All,

Does anyone apply 457 in October? How is the progress? Still pending?


Thank you.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

still waiting


----------



## bharatharshith (Nov 9, 2015)

nish321 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone apply 457 in October? How is the progress? Still pending?
> 
> ...


I am still waiting, lodged the application on 21st October. It's been 3 weeks, still waiting. Let me know if your visa is approved.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

bharathar****h said:


> I am still waiting, lodged the application on 21st October. It's been 3 weeks, still waiting. Let me know if your visa is approved.


Still waiting from the last 3 months


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sure I applied on 25th Oct. Now two weeks. Still No progress.


----------



## bharatharshith (Nov 9, 2015)

I will update here, if I get in in short time. We are on the same boat I suppose!!


----------



## leonardverma (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi guys, My employer applied nomination for me 3 weeks ago. How long it takes generally to finalise the nomination application for an applicant from India?
And also need help wether to wait for nomination to be approve or apply for visa?


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi All,

Any good news from anyone? Still no progress for my one. No case officer even. 1 month has passed. 

Can the agent contact the immigration department to check the status?

I think you dont have to wait for nomination approval.

Thank you


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

nish321 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any good news from anyone? Still no progress for my one. No case officer even. 1 month has passed.
> 
> ...


hey Hamza777 and nish 321 did you guys get any latest update for your visa?i think we are in same boat I am waiting from 4 months..


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

anil123 said:


> hey Hamza777 and nish 321 did you guys get any latest update for your visa?i think we are in same boat I am waiting from 4 months..


No updates anil.
just waiting


----------



## leonardverma (Apr 23, 2013)

Nomination Applied 6 weeks ago and CO allocated on last Friday,
Asked for 'submission'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> No updates anil.
> just waiting


 Its making frustrated still how long we have to wait as christams and new year's holidays coming ahead...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## leonardverma (Apr 23, 2013)

anil123 said:


> Its making frustrated still how long we have to wait as christams and new year's holidays coming ahead...:fingerscrossed:



Have u applied Visa ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

leonardverma said:


> Have u applied Visa ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Leonardverma, I had applied my visa in July and still waiting for the approval.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## leonardverma (Apr 23, 2013)

anil123 said:


> Yes Leonardverma, I had applied my visa in July and still waiting for the approval.:fingerscrossed:



My sympathy with u, I'm expecting to apply by next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

anil123 said:


> Its making frustrated still how long we have to wait as christams and new year's holidays coming ahead...:fingerscrossed:


You are right dear.
how many holidays are included in new year.


----------



## nish321 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi All,

Any update ? 

Thank you


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

anil123 said:


> Yes Leonardverma, I had applied my visa in July and still waiting for the approval.:fingerscrossed:


any updates dear????


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> any updates dear????


no Man its killing me


----------



## anil123 (Dec 1, 2015)

hi lenoardverma had you applied your visa? any updates


----------



## leonardverma (Apr 23, 2013)

anil123 said:


> hi lenoardverma had you applied your visa? any updates



Applied 6/02/16. Still application received 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

3 month already no update


----------



## leonardverma (Apr 23, 2013)

Garry884u said:


> 3 month already no update



Can u please confirm occupation and country u applied from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

leonardverma said:


> Can u please confirm occupation and country u applied from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi 
New company take over the buisness after one month i started work there. I am stil working there just waiting for my visa.
Sbs applied on 7 nov 2015.
Visa and nomination as kitchen manager / head chef applied on 13 nov 2015
Med done on 22 nov
Case officer requested more information about sbs and nomination on 11 jan and requested document submitted on 3 feb 
Another case officer requested insurance for my visa application on 13 jan and submitted on 14 jan
My migration agent ask the Department for the update for sbs and nomination on 23 feb


----------



## leonardverma (Apr 23, 2013)

Garry884u said:


> Hi
> 
> New company take over the buisness after one month i started work there. I am stil working there just waiting for my visa.
> 
> ...



Very helpful information. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garry884u (Dec 22, 2015)

i got email from my agent today our sbs has been approved .


----------



## leonardverma (Apr 23, 2013)

Garry884u said:


> i got email from my agent today our sbs has been approved .



. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

